# I want a hatchet.



## Linedog (Jun 29, 2015)

I feel the need for a small axe, a really big knife, wait a hatchet! I’ve been looking around at hatchets, looking for a good one under $300. What’s your go to and why?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

EDC? Camping? BOB/GHB? Backpacking? Use around the homestead? Chopping up liberals?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Mine is an Estwing, IMHO the best there is, cannot break the handle off.

About $40.00 for it.

My hawk is a 1980's Cold Steel one.


Big knife? I have a Cold Steel Bowie with a 12 inch blade.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I have two of these. Worth the money.

https://www.woodmanspal.com/product...iKU3r0vgr0cq8dkkeTOWRap1LfCyodxhoCMG8QAvD_BwE


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Only because I watched this video tonight and was unaware of this type of hatchet/ax, do I offer this up. The Francisca throwing ax.
I think it could be used for other things besides what it was originally crafted for...and they are still available.

Start just a tad before the 30:00 mark.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

My go-to at camp and around the house hatchet, used almost daily is a True Temper Flint Edge with a 19" handle.


----------



## 65mustang (Apr 4, 2020)

SOCOM42 said:


> Mine is an Estwing, IMHO the best there is, cannot break the handle off.
> 
> About $40.00 for it.
> 
> ...


+1 on the Estwing recommendation, I've had mine for years, well 2 actually. One Hatchet sized and another with a longer handle for camp chores and splitting elk sternums & pelvis' Never let me down and really holds an edge. They didn't break the bank either.


----------



## Linedog (Jun 29, 2015)

Hang on


----------



## Linedog (Jun 29, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> EDC? Camping? BOB/GHB? Backpacking? Use around the homestead? Chopping up liberals?


GHB, light camping, small trees.


----------



## Linedog (Jun 29, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> Mine is an Estwing, IMHO the best there is, cannot break the handle off.
> 
> About $40.00 for it.
> 
> ...


Estwing, I forgot about those, got a hammer of theirs, love it.


----------



## Linedog (Jun 29, 2015)

Denton said:


> I have two of these. Worth the money.
> 
> https://www.woodmanspal.com/product...iKU3r0vgr0cq8dkkeTOWRap1LfCyodxhoCMG8QAvD_BwE


I have a couple of Gerber copies.


----------



## Linedog (Jun 29, 2015)

Robie said:


> Only because I watched this video tonight and was unaware of this type of hatchet/ax, do I offer this up. The Francisca throwing ax.
> I think it could be used for other things besides what it was originally crafted for...and they are still available.
> 
> Start just a tad before the 30:00 mark.


Dang scary thing, not quite what I'm looking for.


----------



## Linedog (Jun 29, 2015)

Robie said:


> My go-to at camp and around the house hatchet, used almost daily is a True Temper Flint Edge with a 19" handle.


More research needed on my part.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Estwing.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I saw a really nice hatchet hanging on the wall at a Stihl dealer last time I was in to buy a chainsaw. I bought it on impulse. Haven’t used it much but so far it seems OK.


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

My Fiskars hatchet has served well for a few years


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Estwing is what I have.
Plus an old US Army issue from the tool kit of a Deuce and a Half truck. (Shhhh!!! Don't tell the government, they might want it back :tango_face_smile: )

Fiskars makes a great one as well.
Anyone who doesn't live in a townhouse in the big city might find Bailey's a great place to shop. I do!!
Especially those who understand such terms as logdog, peavey, etc. (Calling your name @Slippy )

https://www.baileysonline.com Geared to the professional, there are great products for homesteaders and partimers, too. Check out their hatchets and axes.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Estwing is what I have.
> Plus an old US Army issue from the tool kit of a Deuce and a Half truck. (Shhhh!!! Don't tell the government, they might want it back :tango_face_smile: )
> 
> Fiskars makes a great one as well.
> ...


That is an interesting website! I enjoyed looking around there. I learned that a "bark spud" is a thing! I have long wanted one of the Swedish axes, but have never been able to pull the trigger on one.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

4 Things You Should Know About Slippy;

Thing 1; He likes ESTWING! (Has one more camp hatchet in a truck but too lazy to get it out for the pic!)
Thing 2; He USES ESTWING!
Thing 3: He should take some time and CLEAN HIS ESTWING stuffs
and the Thing 4 that you should know about Slippy!!

HE'S COOL!:vs_wave:


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Slippy said:


> 4 Things You Should Know About Slippy;
> 
> Thing 1; He likes ESTWING! (Has one more camp hatchet in a truck but too lazy to get it out for the pic!)
> Thing 2; He USES ESTWING!
> ...


Slippy at a minimum should spray some WD-40 on his Estwing stuff....:vs_wave:


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

stevekozak said:


> Slippy at a minimum should spray some WD-40 on his Estwing stuff....:vs_wave:


What? And get rid of all the character and disallow the next owner the fulfillment of restoration? :devil::vs_peace:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Anyone who doesn't live in a townhouse in the big city might find Bailey's a great place to shop. I do!!
> Especially those who understand such terms as logdog, peavey, etc. (Calling your name @Slippy )


DIBBLE STICKS! I CANT imagine any YOUNG SAPLING fresh off the PLANTATION taking a RESIDUAL STAND and willing to CRUISE around for a CORD not knowing what in DBH we are talking about! It just CONTROL BURNS my BASAL AREA! :tango_face_grin:

(Ancient old and most likely dead Dr Smith (PHd Forestry) from Slippy's Land Grant Institute of Higher Learning Alma Mater would be proud of his memory!)


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have plenty of Hatchets, some Estwing. Hatchets I have, It's hookers and booze I am continuously running low on! :devil:


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> I have plenty of Hatchets, some Estwing. Hatchets I have, It's hookers and booze I am continuously running low on! :devil:


If you were a serious prepper, you'd have a robot and a still.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Robie said:


> If you were a serious prepper, you'd have a robot and a still.


You are absolutely correct my friend. Not sure I can build me a robot but I bet I can throw a still together. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Hell, you can buy the robot.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> I have plenty of Hatchets, some Estwing. Hatchets I have, It's hookers and booze I am continuously running low on! :devil:


I have found that as the quantity of the booze in the bottle grows lower, the perceived quality of the hookers grows higher.....at least until the morning sun reveals both are sadly depleted. :vs_frown:


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

....the ever popular "Coyote date".....


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

stevekozak said:


> That is an interesting website! I enjoyed looking around there. I learned that a "bark spud" is a thing! I have long wanted one of the Swedish axes, but have never been able to pull the trigger on one.


Their Hickory Shirt Company flannel shirts are great!! I have several.
I'm 6'3" and buy their 2X Tall, even on me hides a full size 1911 on my belt really nice.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I have looked at these for a few years.

If I needed a hatchet today, I probably would buy this.

https://www.husqvarna.com/us/accessories/axes/carpenters-axe/596271201/


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I believe, without going out to the barn for a look, that both my axes are Vermont.
Nothing wrong with Husqvarna, I've had one of their saws for 20 years now.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Robie said:


> ....the ever popular "Coyote date".....


I'm going to assume not everybody is familiar with the term.



> Usually follows a state of inebriation wherein one person finds himself waking up next to someone that he would rather chew off his own arm than risk removing it and waking the fugly person.


----------



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)

Estwing, best of the best.

Several models pick your poison


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

I just use a RockForge with a fiberglass handle I bought years ago at Home Depot. I only use it a few times a year but it holds an edge and fits my hand well.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

A few in the collection. No hatchets, just axes.


----------



## Linedog (Jun 29, 2015)

After much research I have ordered a Husqvarna, Estwing came in second close enough I’ll be getting one of those as well.


----------



## kl0an (Mar 10, 2021)

I'm a big Estwing fan myself. Started using a 28oz framing hammer back 40 years ago when I went in roughing in houses back in Olathe, KS. The whole crew and most of the crews around there has Estwings. I carry an Estwing drywall hatchet strapped to my bag and it's great for taking kindling but not the best for logs. I've got an Estwing Axe that I couldn't find on Amazon but, maybe Estwing quit selling them, who knows. All in all I have about 15 Estwing hammers. I pick them up at yard sales a lot. 

With my 28oz framing hammer I was driving 16d nails with one tap, then one hit and that's all it took. Never saw one break like wooden handles hammers do. It's solid from the head to the bottom of the handle with a comfortable wrap around the handle so you don't have numb fingers after a day of driving nails. 

I carried the 28oz on one holder on my carpenters apron and I think my other hammer was a 24oz Estwing. Use the 24 oz to pry between two boards you needed to take apart and hit head to head with the 28oz.. Boards separated nice and clean.. The claws were straight and not overly curved. The curves in most hammers was for prying the boards apart but, sure took a lot more arm strength to pull that hammer to split the boards. You want the ripping hammer with the milled face, not the smoothe one if you're looking for a great framing hammer.

We even had some guys swing 2lb rigging axes... all...... day.... long.. When they went to the bar and got a beer, their arms were to pumped up, they'd go to lift a full beer and smash it against their forehead.. I think they liked doin that to impress the bar flies though.. They're great for building up your arms, that's for sure..

My name is KL0AN... and I'm a hammer addict..

One last thing, if you want a small one, get the sheetrock hammer and NOT the shingling hammer. The have a thin metal blade attached to the head and one good whack and you'll bend it.. OK, maybe 3 or 4 good whacks..


----------



## SuudienD (Mar 10, 2021)

+1 for Estwing!
8 Best Backpacking Hatchets [Buyer’s Guide] (Mar. 2021) – that one-piece forged construction is really indestructible.
I tried a cheaper axe with a plastic hollow handle first and it served like 3 and a half trips so I decided it was worth it to try something of a higher end. While the Estwing Sportsman costed twice as much as my previous hatchet, it is unquestionably worth the money. This full tang single piece steel construction is more rugged and solid than any other type of hatchet in this price range, the leather handle makes chopping and splitting with or without gloves really comfortable – the only minor complain, it’s a bit slippery when hands are sweaty.
If you take care of this axe properly, it should last a lifetime.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*If I needed a hatchet today, I probably would buy this.*

Sounds like Lizzie Borden. I will admit, I could never angle the axe correctly on the second "whack." I used a pencil like artist when I was at the Humanities Building. And I could gently tap out a dented fender for needed body work. But when it comes to axes and firewood, my dad actually surmised I was adopted...


----------

